# Dried Venison Sausage



## goat (Dec 28, 2007)

Yesterday I made 80 lbs of dried venison sausage.  It is hung in the smokehouse for 24 hours of smoke and then will remain there until dry.  Pics are sausage hanging, beginning the smoke, and this morning after 12 hours of smoke.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 28, 2007)

Dang it goat! Now I need to make a batch.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Looks awesome!!


----------



## low&slow (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice looking sausage goat.


----------



## goat (Dec 28, 2007)

Cowgirl & Low&slow, thanks.


----------



## shellbellc (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice!!  How long do you think it'll take to dry...Here's another question...most of us here only have smokers, not a smoke house, do you watch the temp inside of it?  Do you use sticks or charcoal and sticks?


----------



## raypeel (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice Goat.  Looks like you have enough to share.......


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Dec 28, 2007)

Great looking adventure you got going on. I make much smaller quantities and low and slow smoke it in my Bradley Original Smoker. Looks awesome.


----------



## goat (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Shell.  If the humidity and temp stay like it is now, about 5 to 6 days.  This is a cold smoke and I do not monitor the temperature inside the smokehouse.  I usually burn down a few small pieces to get a bed of coals and then place a good sized piece of oak on the coals to smolder.


----------



## goat (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Hillbilly, I try to make one batch a year and vac seal it.  It keeps very well.  You always have friends when you have a piece of that dry sausage in your pocket.


----------



## richtee (Dec 28, 2007)

Heh..I notice that with jerky too   ;{) I don't make alot of money on it, but boy, I can sure drink cheap at the pub  heh!


----------



## goat (Dec 29, 2007)

I call it "tradin' material", Rich.


----------

